

CoLabel - CoLabel
http://downey-n1.cs.northwestern.edu/~northanapon/colabel/
My human computation experiment for an end of the year project in machine learning.  It would mean a lot to me if you could take a look at it! (until you are bored)
======
CoLabel
This is my simple human computation experiment for an end of the year project
in machine learning. It would help a lot if you all could take a look! (until
you get bored) Thanks!

